# Prop Controller advice needed



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,
Working on a project I like to call "Swingy the Clown" for the Haunted Gym and my front yard. It's pretty simple, a lightweight static clown hanging from a Rope that swings around when triggered. Still in the air (Ha ha!) about power, I've seen similar things using wiper motors and a single acting pneumatic cylinder to tug his rope near the top to impart motion. 

The Problem:
Never used a controller before, have always used PIR's and Wireless remotes to trigger props. Swingy needs several short pulses and a delay before reactivating in order to impart that organic motion we all love to see in props. I can't think of anyway of doing this short of using some sort of programmable controller or relay timer.

How you guys can help:
Ideas or suggestions for a controller or relay timer or other that's:
1) Easy to use (I'm not techology ignorant, but time is an issue)
2) Cheap - Not spending $300 to swing a $25 clown prop
3) Does the job, 1-2 second pulses, Triggered by PIR or Similar then a 2 Minute or longer delay period before retriggering. 

I can assemble electronic kits, so definately no problem there. 

Any assistance is appreciated!

RandalB


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Picaxe 08M2 in a VLC Controller kit with cheap PIR sensor and linked to a 12V driver board.

http://www.ipprofessional.com.au/VLC Servo Controller.pdf

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5pcs-Inf...80718834228?pt=AU_Gadgets&hash=item415c257a34

http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10256

Total cost excluding power supplies and motor about $20


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz's plan is about the cheapest...unless you can still find one of those clearanced talking pumpkins from Radio Shack. If you aren't too shy about wiring a picaxe (not so tough even for a beginner).

I'd got another thought for you. Halloween City has a swinging bat...sizable large one. It activates from a sensor. Walk up to it and it swings back and forth. $24.95 I believe. This Sunday is appreciation day - 30% off if you got the email. Or go to their site for a 20-25% off coupon. So...for about the same cost fritz mentioned - wrap a body around the bat....put a clown face on it....ta da...Swingy Da Clown.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Given the short time left Swingy Da Clown looks like the best bet.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, I went and checked out the bat, It won't do what I need to do, It's a little unclear from my original post, but the clown swings on a rope and he's fairly heavy. The bat's mech would be destroyed in short order. I have talked to the guys at Cowlacous designs and it looks like I am going to try their PET-V controller for the project....

Thanks for the great ideas guys, I really appreciate it!

I will definately be looking into the Picaxe for next year's projects.

RandalB


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

That should work. The Cowlacious products I have are well designed and do the job.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not a bad price either. Cowlacious stuff is good.


----------

